# OP77A Aufgehangen!wie reseten?



## nognogradio (11 Februar 2011)

*CPU 314
OP77A
Verbindung MPI
Der Laptop ist mit einem Helmholz USB MPI Adapter verbunden.


Folgendes Problem:

Nachdem  ich nach erstmaligen Betrieb des OP77 ein Betriebssystemupdate  durchführte , hat sich der Panel aufgehangen. Bekomme absolut keine  Verbindung mehr.
Komme auch nicht mehr in die Einstellungen des Panels....das einzige was beim einschalten
passiert  , das der Panel kurz bootet und dann sofort eine Meldung rauswirft  "this device contais free software .... usw" ..........  keine Tasten  reagieren.
Habe gelesen , das es bei älteren Panel eine Tastenkombi gab , welche es wohl beim OP 77 nicht mehr gibt.

Es sollte doch eine Möglichkeit geben das Teil zu reseten ,ohne das man es direkt einschicken muß.....oder ?


Danke im Vorraus für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße Stefan !
*


----------



## van (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mit einem PPI Kabel sollte man es immer zurücksetzen können bzw. das Betriebssystem Update nochmal einspielen können.

Zumindest klappt das bei mir immer wenn das Betriebssystem Update über MPI schief geht.


----------



## nognogradio (12 Februar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Nun , hätte noch enen CP5511 Adapter der über PCMIA Slot läuft , nur leider funktioniert der nicht mehr mit win 7 .... 

Was benötige ich denn für eine Schnittstelle am Laptop für den PPI Adapter und wo bekommt man günstig sowas?


Grüße Stefan !


----------



## Jan (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt einen USB-PPI Adapter von Siemens, den nutzen wir für unsere OP73 micro.
Ein Kollege hatte das Problem auch mal, dass beim Laden was schief ging, allerdings musste er das Gerät (den Typ weiß ich jetzt nicht) einschicken.

Aber bevor du einschickst, wäre der Vorschlag von Van einen Versuch wert. Viel mehr kann ja nicht mehr kaputt gehen.


----------



## nognogradio (12 Februar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt einen USB-PPI Adapter von Siemens, den nutzen wir für unsere OP73 micro.
> Ein Kollege hatte das Problem auch mal, dass beim Laden was schief ging, allerdings musste er das Gerät (den Typ weiß ich jetzt nicht) einschicken.
> ...






der USB PPI Adapter ist aber nicht für meine 314er CPU zu gebrauchen , sondern dann nur für den OP77 oder ?

Grüße Stefan !


----------



## Jan (12 Februar 2011)

Ja, so ist das leider.

Ich gebe jetzt aus dem stehgreif keine Garantie, dass mit dem PPI-Kabel auf das OP77A zugegriffen werden kann.
Aber wenn Van das schreibt, denke ich, wird es richtig sein.

Ich hatte vorgestern ein OP7 und musste erschreckend feststellen, dass es nur über ein 15 pol. serielles Kabel geladen werden kann.
Beim OP7 ist nix mit laden über MPI, DP, LAN, USB oder PPI.
Deshalb bin ich jetzt etwas vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## MSB (12 Februar 2011)

Hier steht das alles geschrieben:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19701610

Du musst das Teil nun auf "Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" bzw. "Urladen",
im Fall des OP77A mit RS232/PPI Multimasterkabel oder einem USB/PPI .Multimasterkabel

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## van (12 Februar 2011)

ich habe ein USB/PPI Kabel (Bestellnummer: 6ES7 901-3DB30-0XA0). Das lag mal einem S7-200 StarterKit bei.

Und seit ich an meinem ersten Arbeitstag gleich ein MobilePanel177 gebrickt habe gebe ich das Kabel auch nicht mehr her.


----------



## nognogradio (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo !

Die Lösung war wirklich das hier:

USB/PPI Kabel (Bestellnummer: 6ES7 901-3DB30-0XA0) 


Danke nochmal ........ Grüße Stefan !


----------



## Jan (23 Februar 2011)

*Danke-Button*



nognogradio schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Die Lösung war wirklich das hier:
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke MSB und van haben einen Klick auf den Danke-Button verdient.


----------

